# Orders



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well got most of my Christmas orders done. I have in the back from left to right is two cedar peppermills, a set of cedar salt and peppermills, a set of cherry salt and peppermills, along with several toothpick holders. In front in the middle is a Honduran Mahogany salt mill and antique peppermill and on the right front is a cherry antique peppermill with toothpick holder. I made some extra coasters on the left. These are 5 of the 11 orders I got. The others have already been picked up. I have 3 pens left to make yet and one antique peppermill as I sold the wifes when we ran out at the craft fair. So need to get her another one. Insides have two coats of shellac and the outsides are lacquer. Would have used water based lacquer but needed to get these finishe quickly.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Bernie, that is some *fantastic looking workmanship* and your choice of woods appears to make them look very interesting! Unique hand-made items are something people will treasure for a lifetime and quite possibly even be passed-on to later generations!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

"as I sold the wifes when we ran out".......

And you still have both arms........LOL

you must be a very patient man, Bernie....


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Otis and James. 

James I am back in the good graces again and still have both arms.:lol: I just finished her new one today so all is good.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Those are all pretty things to be cherished, all wonderfully made by such great talent and craftsmanship. Impressive work and more orders to come...

_____________________________
BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks. I still have more orders coming in so I am happy about that. Most are for birthday gifts.


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

Bernie W.
Just an idea for something you might want to try. On a small turning like you are doing, try finishing it with CA glue. Just let it dribble on the turning, with the lathe running slow and burnish with a rag. (Use the thin CA glue.)


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Dick. I tried the CA and while it works I don't care for it on bigger pieces. I am using Water Based Lacquer now which sprays well. If I am in a real big hurry I use rattle can lacquer. I still do use CA finish on pens but that is as big as I want to finish. I use this from Vince's and really works well for pens with a extremely nice shine. 

http://vinceswoodnwonders.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/CA-Wood-Finish-Starter-Kit.jpg


----------



## CScallmaker (Jan 11, 2013)

Very nice looking I've always wanted to try making salt and pepper mills


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bernie, I would of guessed the antique grinders as coffee mills. Stunning work per usual.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Mike. Yep the antique's are pepper mills. They do sell well.


----------



## Fourdown (Feb 18, 2012)

Very nice work Bernie. And thanks for the tip on making the cup ob the toothpick holders a little deeper.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Your welcome Dennis.


----------

